# Sony soundbar control with RC65RX Remote



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a Sony KDL-55HX800 TV feeding a HT-CT150 with optical cable. Feeding the TV is a DirecTV HR24-200 that came with a RC65RX remote.

So far I have failed at programming the remote's AV1 to control the soundbar. I've tried following the instructions and it didn't work. 

Currently, pressing the volume button on the remote causes the TV to warn that the "TV Volume is fixed".

I would like to be able to do on/off and volume on the soundbar when I slide the selector to AV1.

Any suggestions? Anyone know the code?

Thanks.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm sure this won't help, but I have a Samsung LED TV that I programmed my DirecTV remote to control. Then I added the Samsung sound bar and thought I'd have to program the remote to control it. Well, I didn't have to do anything. I set the tv to external speaker and the remote controls the volume just fine.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bsprague said:


> I have a Sony KDL-55HX800 TV feeding a HT-CT150 with optical cable. Feeding the TV is a DirecTV HR24-200 that came with a RC65RX remote.
> 
> So far I have failed at programming the remote's AV1 to control the soundbar. I've tried following the instructions and it didn't work.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Edmund, our resident remote control guru, will chime in, but I don't think you will find any codes to control the soundbar, unless you are very lucky. They do have codes for many, many home theater amp/receivers, but the soundbars are kind of a niche market that D*'s remote may not support.

(Kind of like my powered sub-woofer....the remote won't control it either.

Your best bet, if you are not using the remote in RF mode, is to replacev it with a Harmony remote, which will run every device you can manage from one remote. They are spectacular performers.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Since it's a Sony soundbar connected to a Sony TV, I suspect that the right setting on the TV or a different code for the TV will work. Like it did with my Samsung combination.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I'm sure this won't help, but I have a Samsung LED TV that I programmed my DirecTV remote to control. Then I added the Samsung sound bar and thought I'd have to program the remote to control it. Well, I didn't have to do anything. I set the tv to external speaker and the remote controls the volume just fine.


I set mine up that way at first. But, with living in a condo and married to a wonderful woman for 43 years that enjoys reading quietly, I have to use headphones most of the time. The Sony version of the HDMI and Bravia Sync control system turns off the single RCA audio out jacks the headphones need when wired with HDMIs feeding the soundbar. I solved it by leaving it wired like before I bought the soundbar and then connecting only the TV to feed the soundbar with an optical cable. The TV does not know the soundbar is attached so it leaves the audio alone on the RCA jacks.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

"TV volume is fixed" means your tv speakers have been turned off, which is what you want. Here are some codes for the soundbar you can try:
32172 & 31758


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> "TV volume is fixed" means your tv speakers have been turned off, which is what you want. Here are some codes for the soundbar you can try:
> 32172 & 31758


Thanks, but those didn't work.

My problem may be that the remote is set to RF, not IR. Oddly, the AV1 button flashes like it should when I program it, but when I push on, off or volume the D* and TV lights flash - even though AV1 is selected.

Something is weird. A couple hundred $ for a Harmony 1 would work. But it hardly seem worth it when I rarely get to use the soundbar.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

First of all the ON & OFF keys will never control your stereo, only tv's & sat's.

Second the volume keys never work initially with ANY audio code, reason is the volume keys won't work at all without a tv code programmed to the tv device. Once there is tv code its volume is now in the way, but that can remedied:

So with tv code in, your or any. A sony code that partially controls the soundbar, using the middle PWR key in the av1 or av2 device for power. To get the volume:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Edmund said:


> First of all the ON & OFF keys will never control your stereo, only tv's & sat's.
> 
> Second the volume keys never work initially with ANY audio code, reason is the volume keys won't work at all without a tv code programmed to the tv device. Once there is tv code its volume is now in the way, but that can remedied:
> 
> ...


Hallelujah! It works. It works on either of the two codes above for volume. Not the on/off. The TV no longer thinks its in charge. The on/off still controls the TV but thats OK since the volume works.

[On Edit: It works to control the on/off too! See my post below.]

Where can I send your "hero award"?

Best...
Bill


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bsprague said:


> Hallelujah! It works. It works on either of the two codes above for volume. Not the on/off. The TV no longer thinks its in charge. The on/off still controls the TV but thats OK since the volume works.
> 
> Where can I send your "hero award"?
> 
> ...


When I said Edmund was the Remote Guru, I wasn't kidding.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Edmund said:


> .....A sony code that partially controls the soundbar, using the middle PWR key in the av1 or av2 device for power.....


I reread Edmund's post and noticed the reference to a PWR button. And, it works! With Edmund's advice, I have complete control over my soundbar!

What's might be funny is that I've had a DirecTV remote in my hand almost every day for at least a decade and I never noticed the PWR button.

Thanks again Edmund!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

BTW, it was a PITA to find those codes. You're wecome


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mdavej said:


> BTW, it was a PITA to find those codes. You're wecome


I can tell you I didn't know those codes, thanks.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

mdavej said:


> BTW, it was a PITA to find those codes. You're wecome


Forgive me for not thanking you as well. I should have and didn't. Maybe it is unforgivable.

But now I am curious. Considering the PITA, how did you go about finding them?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Search for your soundbar model or similar on the JP1 site. Open the upgrade file in Remote Master. Note the protocol, device, sub device details as well as a few individual command codes. Search all sony protocols on the JP1 Lookup Tool site (sony is very complex since there are sony12, sony15, sony20 and several combinations of each protocol). Dig into the details (EFCs) from the hundred or so matches until some matching command codes show up. Assemble a short list of possible codes. Verify which of the possible codes are built into your model remote. Probably a good 10 minutes of research to post those two numbers. I do it in return for all the great info I get here on DBSTalk. Edmund is indeed the remote master, but others were involved in providing the complete solution.


----------



## 80201 (Jan 2, 2014)

mdavej said:


> "TV volume is fixed" means your tv speakers have been turned off, which is what you want. Here are some codes for the soundbar you can try:
> 32172 & 31758


Thank you! The suggested code of 9 9 3 didn't work for me, but this did! I know this thread is 3 years old but I appreciate the help.


----------

